# sac powerbook



## cinemane (18 Octobre 2005)

bonjour, je vais bientôt recevoir mon powerbook 15'' et je voulais avoir vos avis pour choisir un sac, de préférence un sac à dos, pouvant contenir mon powerbook dans sa housse (Larobe pink de be.ez), car on est jamais trop prudent pour son précieux!  :love:  
pouvez-vous me faire part de vos expériences? merci.


----------



## Malow (18 Octobre 2005)

Tout pleins d'infos ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75888


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Octobre 2005)

cinemane a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je vais bientôt recevoir mon powerbook 15'' et je voulais avoir vos avis pour choisir un sac, de préférence un sac à dos, pouvant contenir mon powerbook dans sa housse (Larobe pink de be.ez), car on est jamais trop prudent pour son précieux! :love:
> pouvez-vous me faire part de vos expériences? merci.


 
Bienvenue.

Une housse Tucano dans un sac à dos normal suffit.
Sinon, perso, je mets mon iBook dans une Tucano, le tout dans un compartiment à portable de mon sac à dos Timberland.

Valà, valà.

Si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas.

A.


----------



## iDiot (18 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue.
> 
> Une housse Tucano dans un sac à dos normal suffit.
> Sinon, perso, je mets mon iBook dans une Tucano, le tout dans un compartiment à portable de mon sac à dos Timberland.
> ...




Infos importante :modo:


Ça marche aussi avec les Eastpak


----------



## rdemonie (18 Octobre 2005)

moi j'ai acheté un eastpak pour ordi portable. Mon pb 15" entre à la perfection et il est bo en plus. D'accord c un peu cher entre 70 et 90 euros masi c'est garentie a vie.

http://europe.eastpak.com/products/_ca/stammer.jpg


----------



## cinemane (27 Novembre 2005)

mais ça rentre dans un eastpak standard?


----------



## macarel (27 Novembre 2005)

J'ai un schoolhymn (Crumpler) dans un sac à dos Geonaute Urbanman (Décathlon à 20 ¤) ni vu ni connu


----------



## iDiot (27 Novembre 2005)

cinemane a dit:
			
		

> mais ça rentre dans un eastpak standard?



Oui, ça rentre dans le bête sac Eastpak normal, je le trimbale toute les semaine comme ça.


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2005)

Et c'est de la balle


----------



## cinemane (27 Novembre 2005)

merci pour ces précisions.
autre question, pour les sacs crumpler wack o phone, en plus d'un powerbook 15'', peut on loger une pochette de cour bien épaisse avec deux vhs par exemple? car j'avoue que j'ai du mal à me rendre compte de la place qu'il offre tant il a l'air rembourré!  
cmme je sais qu'il y a des inconditionnels de crumpler, je m'en remets à vos conseils.


----------



## illya Milapine (28 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'ai opté pour une sacoche Tucano Cobra Horizontal Limit pour powerbook 15" 

voilà la photo


----------



## cinemane (28 Novembre 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai opté pour une sacoche Tucano Cobra Horizontal Limit pour powerbook 15"
> 
> voilà la photo



et qu'arrives-tu à mettre en plus de ton powerbook?


----------



## illya Milapine (28 Novembre 2005)

La photo que j'ai montré c'est le modèle 12" ! 

Sinon dans celle que j'ai, j'y met le powerbook (évidemment), mes papiers (voitures, CB, chéquier etc....), des cours (trieur + bloc note + trousse), même l'alim !!! Et aussi l'iPod dans la poche prévu à cet effet 


Voili voilou


----------



## FredStrasbourg (30 Novembre 2005)

J'ai découvert cette sacoche (http://www.rueducommerce.fr/mobile/showdetl.cfm?product_id=5354) chez surcouf strasbourg. Elle était seule, moi je cherchais un truc moins moche et moins cher que les samsonite et autre housses style vrp (j'ai rien contre, mais bon...)
Je l'ai payé 40 euros, mais le prix varie énormément : 100 Euros sur certains sites, et seulement 19,95 Euros sur ce site !!! Foncez !
C'est une seuper sacoche, très costaude, garantie à vie, matière épaisse et, le top, un genre de boudin rempli d'air qui fait tout le tour de la partie ou on met le portable.
Du coup, ca fait un genre d'airbag tout autour du portable qui est hyper protégé. J'arrive à y mettre mon powerbook 15 dans sa housse tucano, l'alim, tout un tas de câbles, l'isight, des cours...
Elle est un peu grande, mais y'a la place !!!

Sans regret


----------



## boodou (30 Novembre 2005)

http://www.dicota.com/start.php?navi=2&page=page_productGroup&group=The%20Trendsetters&office=5&words=2

Dicota a certains modèles intéressants &#8230;


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un aurait déjà trouvé en France les pochettes Tucano pour les chargeurs des powerbooks ou des ibooks?

Merci,

A.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Décembre 2005)

Je savais meme pas que ca exister


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Décembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je savais meme pas que ca exister



J'ai découvert ça en allant sur leur site... z'ont pleins de trucs en fait.

A.


----------



## lyelle (4 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai un sac à dos brentaven pour mon 17", c'est le top, pratique et léger, plein de compartiments et ça fait pas sac à ordinateur, donc on a moins envie de te le piquer dans le métro par exemple. Seul souci, il est un peu cher !


----------



## iDiot (4 Décembre 2005)

lyelle a dit:
			
		

> Seul souci, il est un peu cher !



Dès que j'en vois un, je le pique alors


----------



## vincmyl (4 Décembre 2005)

Ah ca c'est pas bien


----------



## dariolym (4 Décembre 2005)

La roba et un sac de montagne (pour y mettre tous les classeurs ): la combinaison parfaite: LaRoba est amplement suffisante pour la protection (à mon gout)... le mélange à même resisté à un accident de moto (pas les classeurs, mais  le iBook oui)


----------



## redanovitch (9 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma part je viens de recevoir mon knomo frinton pour mon powerbook 17" HD. Ce sac est une merveille esthétique et de finition, mais loin d'être le plus rigide avec le plus de place. Je le conseille néanmoins.


----------



## wizzz (15 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'ai acheté un sac Crumpler (il s'attache en bandouillère dans le dos). Il est magnifique (super couleurs, je peux t'envoyer un photo par mail) mais un peu gros pour une nana ! Il est prévu pour le 15''.
ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## nobuane (15 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai commander le sheep scarer de chez crumpler...c'est pour les 12à14" mais il y a aussi le meme en plus grand le base toucher...

il sont vraiment ganiaux et tous ceux qui en on te dirons qu'il sont mega resistant, imperméable, securisant (fermeture eclaire dans le dos donc pas de vol!) 

en plus d'etre garantie a vie!!!











voilou!


----------



## wizzz (15 Décembre 2005)

j'ai acheté ce sac à la Fnac parce que je le trouvais super beau mais c'est plutôt un modèle de mec je trouve question ergonomie. Il est tout neuf. ça intéresse qq'un pour un 15'' ?
le voici en pièce jointe
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 7846


----------



## Nicoco31 (16 Décembre 2005)

Attention la house be.ez dite "bleue" sur le store est d'un bleu TURQUOISE ravageur :/


----------



## freepda (18 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerais bien me prendre le Tucano Cobra horizontal Limit pour mon pbook 15". Est-ce que j'aurais assez de place pour mettre :

- Pbook 15" + chargeur
- Ipod 4g + chargeur
- câbles divers (synchro palm, video, ....)
- Un petit disque dur portable 2,5"

Et voila...  et il reste de la place aprés ?

Vous savez, si sur paris je peux voir ce sac ?


----------



## Cammy (27 Décembre 2005)

Coucou

Je cherche un sac a dos pour mon PowerBook, voici quelques criteres :

- Qu'il soit beau (de preference avec des couleurs flashy rose/vert/orange) 
- Qu'il puisse contenir : mon PWB 15", le chargeur du PWB, un disque dur externe (pas tres grand), mon appareil photo (petit sony T7 je crois) et son chargeur, le chargeur de l'iPod, un petit rangement pour CD, et 2 bouquins de poche.

C'est surtout pour quand je prends l'avion, donc qu'il puisse rentrer a mes pieds quand je suis en classe eco. 


Vous avez une idée? Merci !


----------



## tamino (27 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous. Petite question: est-ce que les sacs LE BAG 12-15 sont suffisamment grands pour contenir aussi des affaires scolaires, ou est-ce que j'ai meilleur temps de me tourner vers des EastPak?


----------

